# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  12/07/2007 - Suttsman vs. Triton

## suttsman

This is by far my most epic dream I've ever had. I decided to post it for that very reason.

Here we go:
*Suttsman vs. Triton*
For those of you not in the know, Triton is the God of Water in Greek Mythology. My recall of how I got to this point is spotty, so I'll skip to the good part. I dreamt I was in a blue landscape, with icicles and water everywhere. Then, all of a sudden, out of the water came this huge pile of water shaped like a human face and some arms. It was Triton.

He yelled out "KENNY!" Kenny is my dream name, it must have carried over into this dream "You have unleashed the wrath of Triton!" Then, he turned everything into an infinite ocean. I usually die when water is involved, but not this time. I tried breathing and succeeded, so I realized I was dreaming. This time, Kenny's going to kill someone, you bastard!

I started by recovering some of the land, so I could stand somewhere. I froze a large portion of the huge ocean and flung it at Triton. It hit dead-on, but he broke it all away. Well, water is his specialty...

He fired a huge jet of water at me. I tried something new: Fire! I tried cancelling out the water with it, but it didn't work, and I was bombarded with water. I guess water still puts out fire in my dreams... darn. So while I was being bombarded, I used something more effective: Electricity. I fire it and it goes through the jet straight to Triton and hits him HARD. 

This obviously pisses him off, so he summons up a whole bunch of whales! OH NO! I try something else new: Summoning! I summon up a bunch of hunters, and they take care of the whales while I go up to Triton. Yes, whale hunters.

I summon something else: An arm cannon, similar to Samus's in Metroid. I fire the ice beam. He becomes a frozen figure, instead of a water figure. This only slows him down though. He comes in to slam me with his fist, but I act first and fire a missile.

Then, in slow motion, while my internal "camera" (And me, apparently,) goes away, Triton is blown away in a fiery explosion kinda like my avatar. I fly away, triumphantly, then wake up. Oh my, Kenny, you killed a God!

I guess this means I'm the god of water now. Yay! I control like 3/4 of the world! (It's just too bad no one lives there...)

----------


## nayrki

WOOT!
THats totally tight
I guess we don't get to say "YOU BASTARDS YOU KILLED KENNY"

----------


## Jdeadevil

Suttsman you rock.

----------


## lonestarx

dang man, you rock!!! I wish my dreams were that epic, especially lucid dreams. Great recall there bud  :smiley:

----------


## Original Poster

Um... Poseidon.

And Neptune if your Roman.

----------


## Siиdяed

Triton was son of Poseidon. Wiki says so.

So you've still failed to take on the Big Daddy of the Sea.  :smiley:

----------


## suttsman

Oh... I always thought Triton was.... oh well. I killed _a_ God of Water. Like anyone else can say they've killed a God. (all in a dream, of course...)

----------


## Siиdяed

...I thought this happened in a dream?

So I could imagine it and claim exactly the same thing?

Ah.

----------


## Original Poster

Can't even take on the lord of the ocean in your _sleep,_ you have to pick on his son.

Shame!

----------


## Siиdяed

Haha. You're nothing but a bully, suttsman. I expect Mr Poseidon will be having words with your father.  :tongue2:

----------


## suttsman

lol My last dream was complete irony.

*Olympus Office*

It turns out you have to file paperwork to be a God. I was in this office building with Zeus and other gods/people like Perseus, Hercules, and other guys. (Apparently Poseidon is dead) I had to sign some contract about how I am to take Triton's place and sign it with a giant pen. (Zeus had to sign too) And now, I'm an official member of the MOGC. (Mount Olympus God Corporation)

----------


## Carôusoul

> lol My last dream was complete irony.
> 
> *Olympus Office*
> 
> It turns out you have to file paperwork to be a God. I was in this office building with Zeus and other gods/people like Perseus, Hercules, and other guys. (Apparently Poseidon is dead) I had to sign some contract about how I am to take Triton's place and sign it with a giant pen. (Zeus had to sign too) And now, I'm an official member of the MOGC. (Mount Olympus God Corporation)





This didn't happen.

----------


## Siиdяed

Yeah, _right_ sutts. In your _dreams_, maybe.  ::roll:: 



...oh, wait.  :Sad:

----------


## Carôusoul

hm

----------


## Original Poster

Yeah okay so now you're Poseidon's adopted sun.  That sucks, dude uses a belt to raise his children.

Yeah, I had to take shiva's place, turns out people like to fight back when you try to destory the universe.

----------


## Oros

Nice  ::D: 
if you're the god of the water then please can you make those stupid boats with oil go out of petrol or something. hate them. i guess it's because of them and us humans that the fishes gets less and less.

----------


## Siиdяed

I heard it wuz because God hates the fishies.  :Sad:

----------


## Grod

> This didn't happen.



Good, someone called it.

----------


## suttsman

Grod: You are an ignorant idiot. Go away. Dipshit.

Sindred: I like fish! IN MY STOMACH!!

----------


## Siиdяed

I forgives you.  :smiley: 

Nice dream.

----------


## Grod

> Grod: You are an ignorant idiot. Go away. Dipshit.



Lol, Carousoul called it, not me. I was just agreeing, this def didn't happen.


Kushna?

----------


## suttsman

Ah, forgot to add a date for this dream. It was 12/7/07, and link here
No edit button on my post...

----------

